# Sat. nav. Best buy?



## sascoco (8 Jul 2007)

has anyone got any advice on what sat nav would be best for Ireland and western Europe


----------



## Marion (8 Jul 2007)

Hi sascoco

Read through these existing AskAboutMoney posts and let me know what you think. Thanks.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=58510&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=55764&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=55089&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51059&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51059&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=50477&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=50497&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=49984&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=43575&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=39920&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=39868&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=39549&highlight=sat+nav
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2134&highlight=sat+nav


Marion

You will be doing me a favour.


----------



## sascoco (9 Jul 2007)

Thanks Marion, I had noticed just the first one which was of no use to me but the others are very helpful, thanks again. Sean


----------



## Marion (9 Jul 2007)

So, what do you think? I meant what I said.

Marion


----------



## sascoco (9 Jul 2007)

Its between the 350 & the 360. the only difference that i can see is the 360 has bluetooth which will connect up to your phone like a hands free kit. A nice add on but is it worth the extra money?


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2007)

What price difference are you looking at? Do you already have a car kit?

If not, might be worth it. Nice to have a big display of who's calling. It also reads text messages to you.
Leo


----------



## sascoco (9 Jul 2007)

There is €100 in the difference at this irish site http://www.mysatnav.ie/?gclid=CIe9tuDFmo0CFQfllAodYli3zA although they are cheaper at pixmania.
I have a carkit but it doesnt read my text messages, also i have different ringtones for different callers "so i know who to avoid". Its a catch 22 situation, we want satnav but dont need directions "cos were real men and we are taking the scenic route".


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2007)

Then it's just down to what value you put on these features. Difference at Komplett.ie is €70.
Leo


----------



## nod (9 Jul 2007)

I bought a 360 recently and think it is excellent,sometimes a bit too good. I was in the uk last week and it got us around no problem,the ony ciricism I have is it will send you the shortest route possible,sometime down very narrow country lanes with grass going up the middle,you just pray you don't meet any on-coming traffic !.This is more down to the maps rather than the 360 itself,I looked at the settings but couldn't find a way to teel it to avoid these roads.
As I say sometimes its a bit too good,but well worth it for saving the inevitable arguements with your co-driver.
Paid €380 in halfords


----------



## sascoco (9 Jul 2007)

€380 is a very good price, did it have city nav v9?. I presume you bought it in ireland.


----------



## 1308dorina (10 Jul 2007)

My dad and boyfriend both have the Nuvi 360 and they love it. You get to upgrade to the latest version free when you purchase....the lastest version at the moment is Version 9. It has very detailed maps....you can take it on holidays.....pop it in your pocket.....and it will recommend restaurants, points of interest, etc......bluetooth is also extremely useful.....i would highly recommend the 360


----------



## boaber (25 Jul 2007)

Is the SatNav available from Aldi on Thursday 26th July any use?

It's selling at €199.99, i'd asume this is pretty good value?

Here's the spec:

Berlitz Travel Guide  
Includes a Travel Guide for 50 major European cities.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

 >   Detailed maps of Western Europe (MEDION Navigator ME 3.0A)  
Latest NAVTEQ mapping software for seamless travelling in Western Europe 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

 >  1.5GB of memory   
512MB integrated 
1GB memory card - Seamless detailed maps of Europe mostly preinstalled and completely on DVD-ROM 

 >  Photo Viewer   
Browse your favourite photos on the 3.5" colour display. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 >  Technical information   
512 MB internal memory 
Windows CE 5.0 (based) 
Samsung 400 MHz processor 
3.5" touch screen display supporting 65,536 colours 
Integrated loudspeaker 
Built-In rechargeable 1300mAh Lithium-Ion battery 
Weight: 157 g 
Dimensions: 99 x 85 x 21mm 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 >  Connections:  
Memory expansion slot: SD/MMC 
Mini USB 
External GPS Antenna connector 
Stereo Earphones 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 >  System requirements:  
Microsoft® Windows 2000/XP/Vista 
Intel® Pentium® 750 MHz processor or higher 
DVD-ROM drive 
USB interface 
12V cigarette lighter 
Memory card reader is recommended


----------



## foxylady (25 Jul 2007)

Xtravision have currently got ones on sale for 169


----------



## emul (25 Jul 2007)

God save us from Satnav, recent posts:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=59959

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=60060

discussing the merits of different systems. Boards.ie have a whole section called GPS, under technology section. FYI Aldi had some printed maps of Ireland and France for sale, and AA have just released 2008 printed map of Ireland....gone for a walk


----------



## boaber (25 Jul 2007)

Very funny.

If you're driving on your own is it not better to get directions to where you are going in real time, rather than having to pull over (as a responsible driver would) to look at a map.


----------



## pinkstars (6 Sep 2007)

Hi all, 

I wonder could anyone recommend a Sat Nav for me that would pick up town lands esp Co Clare as I will be working there on the road in the coming weeks.  

Cheers


----------



## tosullivan (6 Sep 2007)

I just got a TomTom One Europe. It costs €299 here but I managed to get it in Brimingham airport Duty Free and the guy there gave it to me less VAT and it came in at £152stg (approx €230)
It has Ireland/UK/Western Eur/Canary Islands.
Have it a week now and used it this week in Scotland and over here and find it excellent


----------

